# Beztēma >  offtopic

## acdcpcb

Tā būs lai nesāktu jaunas tēmas izveidoju offtopic.

Jautājums par kompi intel celeron procesors 700 Mhz operatīvā ram -128 cietais disks - 160Gb video karte -64Mb laikam. Un braoklis - 250Watti. Cik tas izmaksātu lai sataisītu šim datoram overklokingu. 

Un vēl jaut. par parastajiem barošnas sparudņiem es nesaprotu tiem diametrus lūk tādi izskatās -http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Photo-RoundPowerConnectors.jpg man vajag vienam lcd monitoram 12v un 3.25 ampēri barokli.

----------


## Jurkins

Šito pa taisno uz elektroniskajiem jokiem.

----------


## tornislv

nepietiks?

----------


## acdcpcb

Labii.  Vēlētos pajautāt par durvju zvana shēmu uz divām mikroshēmām NE555. Kāda melodija skan.

----------


## Vikings

Melodija? Ļurļurļur.

----------


## acdcpcb

Vai kāds ir mēģinājis ar nagu laku zīmēt platei celiņus. Es zīmēju labi sanāk bet viegli noņemt to nagu laku ar acetonu. Māsai paprasīju lai iegādājas.

----------


## Isegrim

Jā, vēl paprasi māsai 'nagu lakas noņemšanas šķidrumu' - būs vēl kāda smarža klāt un attiecīgi maksās. 
Parastā nitrokrāsa ir labāka (to jau sovjetu spečuki bija atraduši un ražošanā ar sietspiedi smērēja uz platēm). Noņemt var daļēji mehāniski, finišs ar acetonu.

----------


## JDat

Kādreiz ir mēķināts ar nagu laku zīmēt. Vajag tievu trubiņu lai izveidojas kaut kas līdzīgs pildspalvai. Varbūt var tukšu pildspalvas serdīti adaptēt. Pēc tam dzelzs hlorīdā iemet plati un darīts. Ar acetonu gan noņem gan atšķaida nagu laku. Pareizi jātjauc lai nav ne par biezu ne par šķidru nagu laka. Labāk uzzīmēt pareizi ar pirmo piegājienu. Ja ir kļuda vai iztek tad ar acetou jānomazgā. Ja slikti nomazgā (paliek pārpalikumi), tad var arī neizkdināties kā pienākas un parādīties problēmas kodinot. Te viegkāk ar kaut kādu premanent markieri vai tml paeksperimentēt. Vienkāršāk sanāk. Nomazgāt ar spirtiķu. Ļoti sen neesmu mēģinājis šis lietas. Man pietiek ar vafeli maketam vai vienam eksemplāram. Ja vajag daudz vai nopietnākai lietai, tad Almiko.

----------


## Jurkins

Visu savu apzinīgo mūžu esmu zīmējis plates ar asfaltlaku - pašķīdinu līdz pareizai konsistencei ar 646 vai citu šķīdinātāju un zīmēju ar tušas spalvu. Man sanāca labāk kā ar tievo stikla trubiņu. Tik nezinu, vai tagad tušas spalvas ir kaut kur izņemot kādu muzeju.

----------


## Isegrim

Kopš parādījās dažāda resnuma permanentie marķieri, krāsas vairs nav aktuālas priekš 'fiksajām' viena-divu eksemplāru platēm. Atceros, kā testu taisīju - veikalā uzrakstīju marķieru nosaukumus uz folijas un devos kodināt. Toreiz noturīgākais izrādījās Staedtler produkts. Kodināju ar sālsskābi un ūdeņraža peroksīdu.

----------


## Zigis

Pirms kāda trešdaļgadsimta izņēma no tukšas lodenes iekšiņas metāla galiņu, izmazgāja to acetonā, ar adatiņu no kreisās puses izstūma lodīti, salika atpakaļ. Rezultāts, protams, bija tālu no perfekcijas.
Ar permanento mēģināju 1 reizi, kādus gadus atpakaļ, precīzi neatceros, bet laikam arī Staedtler, liela izvēle jau grāmatnīcās nav. Sajutu tendenci siltajā "ūdentiņā" nedaudz skaloties nost, lielie laukumi caurumaini sanāca. Varbūt ko nepareizi darīju.

Vispār riebjas tā ņemšanās. Līdzīgi kā JDat lietoju maketplati priekš sevis, ja kas lielākā daudzumā, pasūtu RRR.

----------


## normundss

_Paint marker_ darbojas ļoti labi, piemēram Edding 780.  Tur iekšā ir kaut kas līdzīgs nitrokrāsai.  Pēc tam var notīrīt ar šķīdinātāju vai parasto benzīnu.

----------


## kurmucis

Nu jau vairāk kā 1/3 gadsimtu:

rasēšanas stikla caurulīte (tievi galu sēkociņa liesmā var paveidot vēl tievāku - 1mm iznāk 2 labas līnijas) 
+ pašķidra nagu laka.

Klāj labāk par nitreni + ātri žust + viegli noņemt + viegli labot (ass nazis + kāds plakans kasāmais ala skrūvgriezis).

Protams arhaiski, bet vienam vienkāršam kautkam - ātri un labi.

----------


## acdcpcb

http://worldtechnical.blogspot.com/2...ly-12-25v.html - LM338 ir TO-3 korpusā un TO-220. Laikam TO-3 korpusā labāk dzesējas.

----------


## Isegrim

Laikam gan, bet "The regulator must be electrically isolated from the angular profile for better heat conductivity"  - vai tas autors pats apjēdz, kādu _huiņu_ bīda?

----------


## Vikings

Ārprāc. Esi nolādēts, internet.

----------


## AndrisZ

Tur ir viss. Gan ierakstam, gan atskaņošanai katram kanālam sava, gan dzēšanas ģeneratiors. Droši vien arī troķšņu slāpēšana kautkāda ir.

----------


## JDat

> krievu radiotehnikai izskalst elektrolīta kondensātori ja plates ir aplakotas arī izskalst.


 Vismaz komatu vai punktu iekiec, lai kaut ko var saprast



> Krievu radiotehnikai izkalst elektrolīta kondensātori. Ja plates ir aplakotas - arī izkalst.


 Otrasis teikums. Kas izkalsts? Ja plates aplakotas tad plates izkalst, vai arī: "Ja plates aplakotas, tad kondensatori izkalst". Kā lai Kaspich nelamājas par tādu izplūdušu tekstu...

Tiko pamanīju:
Iz*s*kalst

----------


## tornislv

"izskalsts" arī pat tādai tehnikai, kā Luxman, elektrolīti, kā pirms pāris dienām te forumā ziņoju. Autoram gan derētu domu mazliet skaidrāk formulēt.

----------


## kaspich

> Tur ir viss. Gan ierakstam, gan atskaņošanai katram kanālam sava, gan dzēšanas ģeneratiors. Droši vien arī troķšņu slāpēšana kautkāda ir.


 es saskaitiiju 37 pochus.
shaadu kaadam junioram bez sajegas un sheemaam uz reguleeshanu iedot..  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Te jau apgrozās vīriņi, kas saklausa nianses skaņā, kad  barošanas transformatoram primārajā pusē pieslēgti dažādas kapacitātes kondensatori. Tādam "uz ausi" tos 37 počus sagrozīt- 5 minūšu jautājums.  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Te jau apgrozās vīriņi, kas saklausa nianses skaņā, kad  barošanas transformatoram primārajā pusē pieslēgti dažādas kapacitātes kondensatori. Tādam "uz ausi" tos 37 počus sagrozīt- 5 minūšu jautājums.


 
yesssssss. nedeeljas teksts!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kaspich

> Varbūt uz tiem počiem ir kāda krāsas pile. Kāpēc viņus vispār grozīt.


 arii labs citaats.  ::

----------


## heinrx

Kāds var paskaidrot ar ko atšķiras TIG no plazmas metināmā aparāta?Kaut ko pa bukletiem palasīju,bet atšķirību neuzķēru :: 
Vienīgais ko sapratu kad laikam mazliet savādāk formē plazmas strūklu,liesmu vai kaut kā tā.

----------


## heinrx

palzma ne tikai griež ir arī plazmas metināmie,nejaukt ar rezaku!iedalās mikroplazmas metināmie līdz 15A,vidēja jauda līdz 200A un tad jau rūpnieciskie,princips liekas identisks Tig,bet klasificējas kā atsevišķa metode,un kur tad ir tā atšķirība no TIG es īsti nesapratu ::  nav īsti laika meklēt pa ārzemju resursiem,domāju mok kāds no šejieniešiem zin.

----------


## AndrisZ

TIG ir parastā metināšana ar elektrisko loku, tikai inertas gāzes vidē.
Plazmas metināšana ir metināšana ar plazmu.
Es tā saprotu.

----------


## heinrx

abos gadījumos loku rada nekūstošais elektrods,parasti volframa,padodas inerta gāze-parasti argons,tik vien kā TIGam viņš veido inertās gāzes vidi loka uzturēšanai,bet plazmai tas pats plus vēl vai hēlijs,vai tas pats argons plazmas staba(vai liesmas,hz. kā pareizi)formēšanai.Ok,pašam galvā liela putra,būs RU internetā jāpameklē kādreiz kā tur ir.

----------


## acdcpcb

kāda ir Unitarian Universalism - skaņas pastiprinātāja shēma

----------


## heinrx

bet vai tad ar TIG metinot elektriskā loka ietekmē arī neveidojas plazma(cik noprotu ,plazma veidojas elektriskā loka izlādē inerto gāzu vidē)?

----------


## heinrx

Unitarian Universalism shēma ir vienkārša,tāda pati kā jehovas lieciniekiem  :: Ar izņēmumu ka tiek atbalstītas viendzimuma laulības
Kur tu tādu pastūzi dabūji,iemet foto.Gan jau kāds geju pāris savas sektas logo uz pastūža ir uzlīmējis  ::

----------


## acdcpcb

> Unitarian Universalism shēma ir vienkārša,tāda pati kā jehovas lieciniekiem Ar izņēmumu ka tiek atbalstītas viendzimuma laulības
> Kur tu tādu pastūzi dabūji,iemet foto.Gan jau kāds geju pāris savas sektas logo uz pastūža ir uzlīmējis


 Uz mūzikas centra bija uzlīmēts. Salaboju viss strādā bija aukastais lodējums.

----------


## acdcpcb

Diez vai es remontēšu.

----------


## wanderer

ee.... uznāk vēlme pavaicāt adminiem/moderiem - eu, kas notiek?  ::   ::   ::  kas tas par pilnīgu wtf????

----------


## acdcpcb

tai magnetolai izsvila zenera diode un tranzistors pēc mana remonta. Es sapratu ka tur ir atslēgas tranzistori kas ieslēdz. Ta magnetola ir mana. Izeja bija laba. Nosaukums Pioneer DEH-3130R arc

----------


## acdcpcb

atradu servisa manuāli dvju formāts -smanuals.com varbūt vērts sataisīt.

----------


## wanderer

tev ir uzmanības trūkuma sindroms organismā, vai kas tieši par hurņu, pardon my french?

----------


## tvdx

cilvēks vismaz kko muld pa darīšanos ap elektroniku, voot tev gan man liekas, ka uzmanības trūkums, vai arī atlaida un kādu "studentu" vietā paņēma, kautgan pēc maniem novērojumiem tu nees ticis pāri 7. klases līmenim.... beidz drazot netu, ja ir kas pa tēmu sakāms, uz priekšu, bet man jau izbesījuši šitentie "profiņi" kas ierēc par citu cilvēku nezināšanu, un aizved visus topicus (ko viņi paši, un favorīti netaisa) offtopic-ā

----------


## wanderer

А вам не кажется, что ваше место возле параши?

----------


## JDat

tvdx. nekaitini mani. ja vēl būd trollisms, pat beztēmā, abi divi lidosiet uz pusgadu. bez ierunām. nafig te idioti nolasījušies? tvdx, pierādi ka Maxvels ir līks. Maksvels matemātiski pierādīja radioviļņu eksistenci. Tu mums kipa matemātikas ģēnijs. pierādi ar formulām ka Maksvels ir liks. Vai arī aizver muti.

acdcpcb, ja nav ko rakstīt tad paklusē, nevis trollingu dzenā. Pajoliņš.

----------


## kaspich

> А вам не кажется, что ваше место возле параши?


 +101
ja buutu mans forums, es vnk taisiitu taa - cilveeki bez sajeegas konkretaa nozaree var dziivoties tikai pa iesaaceju teemu, da bani tiek doti par nepareiziem padomiem. citadi - cilveki, kas pat detaljas nepaziist, nav devushi nevienu jeedzigu padomu, vnk kaut ko smird..

----------


## kaspich

kas taa par pokemonu bildi? kakova hu??

----------


## acdcpcb

Sākuma parāda 24 grādu temperatūru tad rāda E5. Un nav iespējams noregulēt.

----------


## heinrx

kāpēc domā ka tieši vadības blokā vaina,tehniski viss ir tip top?Varbūt tieši pašai sistēmai ir kāda sūce vai kāds cits defekts?
Nelamājiet mani cieši,kaut kur autoforumos lasīju ka liktā klima meta erroru jo bija kaut kādas sūkņa problēmas,pašam poņas man nekādas šajā jautājumā.
Auto diagnostikas iekārtas šo kļūdu nespēj nolasīt?

----------


## GTA

Un ko tad ar to teslas spoli darīt , kaimiņus biedēt vai.....
Labāk būvejam free energy lietas lai vismaz labums kaut kāds.
Es uzbūvēju teslas spoli ar , nu ne pārāk jaudīgu jo bail palika par savu veselību.
Ja dienas gaismas lampas deg bez vadiem, tad jau labi nav, kāds tur lauks elektriskais.
Un nedod dievs ka vēl , šoto uz puss sešiem dabūsi ko tad.

Takā es ņemos ar fero magnētisko rezonansi slēgtājās spolēs kur nav starojuma, gribu haļavu enerģiju dabūt.
varbūt, kaut kas sanāks.

Nosūtu linku kur veči ņemas ne pajokam ...... interesanti palasīt.
http://freeenergylt.narod2.ru/aidas/

----------


## kaspich

to linku pie humora vareetu paarcelt. bet taa nopietnus uztveereejus - pie graamatinjaam.

----------


## GTA

Un šitie jau ar manjaki ar tādām spolēm ņemas 
http://freeenergylt.narod2.ru/aidas2/
http://freeenergylt.narod2.ru/lithuania_experiment/

bet tanī saitā ir interesantas lietas kuras ir vērts uzbūvēt.
Man jau baigi gribas čemodānu ar 4-5kw haļavu.

----------


## kaspich

kur probleema? lodeet nemaaki?

es gan teiktu - ku stulbam jaabuut, lai cereetu uz muuzhiigo dzineeju. tur tieshaam pilniigam dornim tikai kas taads var praataa ienaakt..

----------


## ddff

> Labāk būvejam free energy lietas lai vismaz labums kaut kāds.
> ... gribu haļavu enerģiju dabūt.


 Tas lai paliek mazaam meiteneem, labaak uztaisam shitaa - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supernova_nucleosynthesis samazinaatu, straadaajoshu modeli- uudenjradis saakumaa, beigaas viss labums, kas aiz dzelzs saakas: vanaadijs, hroms, nikelis. Ja veel taa shtelle noriib rudens miglaa, tad arii zelts un uraans na haljavu.

ddff

----------


## JDat

Kamēr man klātienē neparādīs free energy darbībā, timēr, labākajā gadījumā, atļaušu spamot beztēmā. Un ja galīgi sliti aizies, tad būs smagi. Neciešu iditismus, tais skaitā free energy. Tādām lietām domāti brīvie metinātāji.

----------


## GTA

Vai tu esi pārliecināts par saviem vārdiem
Pie mazām jaudām strādā arī bez barošanas , un cik vien ilgi gribi.
un ja nebūtu šo to uzlodējis arī neticētu.
Bet srādā un nevar nekodarīt.
Par mūžigo dzinēju ,nekas nav mūžigs un tur nu tev taisnība gultņi arī izdilst.
Bet to ka ir neizpētīti enerģijas avoti no koriem jāmāk paņemt, tur ir visa gudrība un tas kas nemāk 
tad tas ir tas dornis...... lūk kā.

----------


## kaspich

wow, straadaa bez elektriibas? gribu redzeet! bet, aakst, rekjinies - ja nestraadaas - par meloshanu nozilinaashu dibenu. der?

----------


## GTA

Jaunedēļ būs vairāk laika uzfilmēšu un ielikšu video
Bet paskaties šeit te arī daudzkas strādā.
http://freeenergylt.narod2.ru/tiger/

Nu protams tie kas pieņem ka fizika tādu kā mums mācija  savādāk nepēj domāt tad nu neko nevar darīt.
Neiešu jau te kādam ko pierādīt.

----------


## kaspich

nee, nee, tu man te ar juutjubu nedraudi. davai, lai nebuutu jaapieraada. ja aaraa naaks vairak kaa ies iekshaa, dabuusi 100 LVL. ja stradaas bez baroshanas, dabuusi 500 LVL. bet, ja nekas nestraadaas [tb, melo], sasitiishu seju. der?

----------


## GTA

Un gribi teikt ka autiņu arī nevar darbināt ar ūdeni ?
Protams internetā ir daudz blēņas.
Ir arī nopietnas lietas.

----------


## JDat

Kāds tam sakars ar autiņu un ūdeni?
Nenovirzies no tēmas.

----------


## GTA

Labi der bet pateicu jaunedēļ pierādīšu

----------


## GTA

Viss eju gulēt ....... būs video

----------


## JDat

> Labi der bet pateicu jaunedēļ pierādīšu


 Noseivosim nākošajām paaudzēm šo tekstiņu...

----------


## Vikings

GTA, izbeidz murgot. Ar free energy esmu jau labu laiku saistīts, kaut kā vienmēr sakrīt, ka kāds blakus ar tādām muļķībām nodarbojas. Un esmu saistīts tā, ka vienmēr pašam vai ar citu palīdzību izdodas pierādīt šo iletu atbilstību klasiskajai, garlaicīgajai fizikai. Kas Tev tur bija? Lampa dega elektriskajā laukā bez vadiem? Kur prikols lai zīmētos? Vienīgais labums no free energy būvēšanas ir tas, ka vienā brīdī būsi iemācījies pietiekami lai saprastu, ka viss notiek pēc klasiskās fizikas. 
Es jau pirms pāris nedēļām citā fōrumā piedāvāju darījumu līdzīgu kā tikko kaspich Tev piedāvāja - ja es Tavu "strādājošo" devaisu pierādu, ka tam ir <=100% lietderība - man tiek 1L Jack Daniels padzēriens. Ja Tu pierādi, ka >100% - Tev tiek 10L šī padzēriena (ja vien esi atļautajā vecumā) un visa mana cieņa. Bet, ehh, toreiz tajā fōrumā pēkšņi izrādījās, ka ķīniešu testeris nemāk mērīt impulsveida strāvu/spriegumu AC režīmos un lietderība sanākusi 162% vai cik tur.
Bet nu tad uz priekšu - gatavojam popkornu, gaidam shēmu, video un atkārtojam garlaicīgo induktivitātes raksturu, kas tik daudziem ir klupšanas akmens.

----------


## kaspich

atceros smiekliigo staastu laiku atpakalj. atnaaca choms, kas saaka staastiit - vinjam esot shaads free energy stafs, lietderibas koefs virs 1000%. no 1 akumulatora varot uzlaadeet 10 citus.
vajagot tikai naudu, lai var krutaak salodeet. es chomam piedaavaaju - saakt laadet visas pasaules akjus. jo idejiski jau pietiek ar 1, pirmo, lai uzlaadeetu bezgaliigu skaitu akju. un teicu, ka neveelos atnjemt cilveekam pasaules bagaatakaa iedzivotaaja statusu..
chalis taa arii pazuda.
bet, jaatziist, ka meeriija un muldeeja liidziigaa liimenii ka shie LT pilsonji [foruma kadrs jau neko nerubii, tikai paaris linkus maak ielikt]. trakaaakais, ka cilveki meeneshiem kaut ko taisa, ziimee bildes.. bet nerubii pamatlietas..

----------


## Jurkins

Nē, nu labāk lai taisa free energy devaisus nekā pavārtēs sūc "dvuļas", varbūt kāds vismaz lodēt iemācīsies ar muļķībām nodarbojoties. Patiesībā reāls bizness - tirgot ebejā smukus "kačera" vai "kapanadzes" vai "donalda smita" kitus. (aha, es arī zinu kā šos sauc, jo man arī viens attiecīgais paziņa ir)

----------


## acdcpcb

Vai var ietaupīt elekrību mājās ja būtu daudz savienots paralēli automašinu aķi un inverters kas dotu tīkla spriegumu. Nu labi kādi trīs paralēli savienoti?? Ja inverters barotu 60 wattigu crt tv. Laikam ārtri izstukšotos aķi. ja būtu kādi traktoru aķi lielie tiem daudz ampēru iekšā.

----------


## AndrisZ

Ar kādu enerģiju tad tos akumulatorus uzlādēsi?

----------


## ansius

> Vai var ietaupīt elekrību mājās ja būtu daudz savienots paralēli automašinu aķi un inverters kas dotu tīkla spriegumu. Nu labi kādi trīs paralēli savienoti?? Ja inverters barotu 60 wattigu crt tv. Laikam ārtri izstukšotos aķi. ja būtu kādi traktoru aķi lielie tiem daudz ampēru iekšā.


 tak izlasi - http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ener%C4...4%ABbas_likums

----------


## Zigis

kurināt ar malku

----------


## acdcpcb

oma likumu nevar pārkāpt>

----------


## Isegrim

_Trollings_ atkal iet vaļā? Vai nepietiek _huiņu poroķ_?

----------


## acdcpcb

aizdomājos par dīzeļdzinēju un liela tilpuma mucu

----------


## kaspich

> aizdomājos par dīzeļdzinēju un liela tilpuma mucu


 puis, labaak nedomaa, tava galva nav tam radiita.  ::

----------


## acdcpcb

> Ar kādu enerģiju tad tos akumulatorus uzlādēsi?


  nu nezinu no auķu lādekļa kurš darbotos no 220 viltiem nezinu itkā vajadzētu mazāk rīt elektrības. ja man mājās būtu pie griestiem LED spuldzes un varētu izmantot tikai portatīo datoru un nezinu izmantot kādu mini leduskapi.

----------


## acdcpcb

dīzelīts ar ģeneratoru varētu arī palādēt aķus.

----------


## JDat

Cien. acdcpcb!

Lūdzu beidziet runāt muļķibas forumā.

----------


## acdcpcb

> Cien. acdcpcb!
> 
> Lūdzu beidziet runāt muļķibas forumā.


  Nu labi ok iešu gulēt.

----------


## acdcpcb

par to elektrības taupīšanu tas tā. Es vēlētos pajautāt par elektromotoru laku kur  tādu var iegādāties vai aizsarglakas aerosols PRF 202 būtu efektīgs. Fleksim vai urbamašinai pārtīt kolektoru. Vajag pēc tam arī likt kārāsni aplakoto kolektoru. Jo bez lakas caursist izolāciju. Vadi arī ir vajadzīgi. Varētu pārtīt automašinas ģeneratora statoru tur jau daudz nevajag vada.

----------


## acdcpcb

nezinu varētu nopelnīt naudu. Ja pārtin tad 10 Ls

----------


## ansius

> puis, labaak nedomaa, tava galva nav tam radiita.


 to acdcpcb -> nopietni! jo pagaidām, ko sakarīgu neesi izdomājis... jeb jāpagaida, lai hormoni nomierinās?

----------


## Tārps

> par to elektrības taupīšanu tas tā. Es vēlētos pajautāt par elektromotoru laku kur  tādu var iegādāties vai aizsarglakas aerosols PRF 202 būtu efektīgs. Fleksim vai urbamašinai pārtīt kolektoru. Vajag pēc tam arī likt kārāsni aplakoto kolektoru. Jo bez lakas caursist izolāciju. Vadi arī ir vajadzīgi. Varētu pārtīt automašinas ģeneratora statoru tur jau daudz nevajag vada.


    Nu, nu , nu. Visi šie darbi ir gandrīz vai augstākā pilotāža un prasa ievērojamas tehnoloģijas un darba paņēmienu zināšanas. Iesāc nu ar kāda stikla tīrītāja rotora tīšanu un paod, kas ir kas. Elektrolakas jāžāvē ievērojamā temperatūrā, var dabūt tur pat kur vadus, tikai savu trauku vajag.

----------


## acdcpcb

Cerēšu ka atradīšu pavisam citā nozarē darbiņu ne ar tehniku saistītu. elektronika - tagad jau baigi saistīta ar programmēšanu. Vispār es jau nezinu kādā nozarē strādāt man nav vairs interses kaut ko darīt savos 25. tāpēc ka grūta dzīve....

----------


## kaspich

wow. puis, tev 25? man likaas, ka kaadi 12.. nu, ja esi no paliigskolas, piedod par manu ienjirdzienu, bet.. ja nee, tad - njem vien laapstu un trenee bicepsus. jo ar galvu toch naudu nepelniisi..

----------


## acdcpcb

> wow. puis, tev 25? man likaas, ka kaadi 12.. nu, ja esi no paliigskolas, piedod par manu ienjirdzienu, bet.. ja nee, tad - njem vien laapstu un trenee bicepsus. jo ar galvu toch naudu nepelniisi..


 vari smieties cik uziet par slimu cilvēku jau sāku pierast

----------


## kaspich

ja ir gariiga slimiiba - informee. ja nav - nepiesauc  ::

----------


## acdcpcb

> ja ir gariiga slimiiba - informee. ja nav - nepiesauc


 dzēsiet to topiku ārā. Bet esmu apvainojies uz tevīm kaspich.

----------


## acdcpcb

tu esi egoists vis īstkais mirsti viens vecumdienās

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Viena kaite tev noteikti ir - daļējs analfabētisms. Jau 25 gadi, bet rakstītprasme pirmsskolas līmenī.  ::

----------


## acdcpcb

vēl viens atradies visi pret mani maitas

----------


## JDat

Un ko tu gribēji? Lai visi tev jūt līdzi? Pats uzvedies kā muļķis, un tad vēl žēlojies ka lielie puikas tevi apbižo...

----------


## acdcpcb

kur tad brīvība ja visi cenšas nolinčot māca ko zinu ko ne

----------


## JDat

Brīvība, pirmkārt ir atbildība nevis bezadbildība.

Brīvība tās nav tikai tiesbās, bet arī pienākumi. Kā tev ir brīvība uzvesties par muļķi, tā citiem ir brīvība tevi par tādu nosaukt...

----------


## acdcpcb

vai tad patiktu apsaukātos sauktu par dumu un debīlu

----------


## JDat

Un vai tev patīk, kad viens visu laiku dumumu raksta forumā?

----------


## acdcpcb

bet nēesmu baigais profs tāpēc tā sanāk

----------


## acdcpcb

nu viss ir OK

----------


## acdcpcb

tda7294 - atlikts projekts jo vajadzēja pārbaudīt vai ir ejoša mikroshēma bet nedarbojās.

----------


## Isegrim

Ar tiem garajiem vadiem tāpat nekas labs nebūs.

----------


## acdcpcb

Kāds no foruma dalīniekiem ir taisījis pastiprinātāju deļ kultūras nama vai kinoteātra. Kā bija var pastāstīt.

----------


## Isegrim

> Kā bija var pastāstīt.


 Forši; visi piedzērās.

----------


## JDat

> Kāds no foruma dalīniekiem ir taisījis pastiprinātāju deļ kultūras nama vai kinoteātra. Kā bija var pastāstīt.


 Ģeniāli! Kas te ir domāts?
Taisīt pastiprinātāju pierkš kinoteātra vai kulturas nama? Vai arī piegūta padomju pastiprinātāja "pārtaisīšana"/ķjūnings, kas kādreiz tika ekspluatēts kultūras namā vai kinoteātrī?

----------


## acdcpcb

Varbūt kādā krogā ir paštaisīts DIY  pastiprinātājs.

----------


## Zigis

Man dažreiz problēmas ar teksta uztveri rodas.

----------


## liene

Es vienīgā neko nesaprotu no acdcpcb rakstītā?

----------


## tornislv

Nu, redzi, cilvēks grib, bet nevar. Tas ir daudz labāk, kā: nevar, negrib un lecās, vai ne? Cita lieta, ka elektronika priekš acdcpcb varētu būt ne gluži piemērotākā nodarbe, koka vai metāla darbi , iespējams, gan. Bet tas tikai mans IMHO.

----------


## wanderer

Tu aizmirsi sportu.

----------


## arnis

cilveeks vnk droshi vien nekomunicee LV valodaa un tekstus liek caur google translatoru  ::  nekas praatiigaaks man nenaak praataa ;D  ::

----------


## wanderer

cilvēks sēž krogā un liek kopā DIY pastūzi. bļ...

uznāca īgnums atkal; labāk jūs izslēgšu, kamēr neesmu atkal _noķengājies_ ((c) Didzis)

----------


## arnis

kultuuras namam ar sho vadinju ieriici buus par iisu

----------


## acdcpcb

> Nu, redzi, cilvēks grib, bet nevar. Tas ir daudz labāk, kā: nevar, negrib un lecās, vai ne? Cita lieta, ka elektronika priekš acdcpcb varētu būt ne gluži piemērotākā nodarbe, koka vai metāla darbi , iespējams, gan. Bet tas tikai mans IMHO.


 varētu malku paskaldīt bet sāpēs mugura pēc tam

----------


## acdcpcb

> kultuuras namam ar sho vadinju ieriici buus par iisu


  nebūs, nebūs nekādan kultūras namam

----------


## liene

Nav jau runa par valodu kādā raksti, bet par kontekstu.

----------


## acdcpcb

Kas zina kāpēc nedrabojas pēc detaļas nomaiņas.

----------


## Vikings

KAS nedarbojas? Pēc KĀDAS detaļas nomaiņas? KĀPĒC tā detaļa tika mainīta?

----------


## arnis

> KAS nedarbojas? Pēc KĀDAS detaļas nomaiņas? KĀPĒC tā detaļa tika mainīta?


  :: ........ :: 




> cilvēks sēž krogā un liek kopā DIY pastūzi. bļ...

----------


## heinrx

hi,tikko skatoties TV3 raidījumu " mājas sajūta" izbrīnīja teiktais ka elektroinstalācijas lodētie savienojumi ir ārkārtīgi ugunsnedroši,tagad sēžu un domāju vai tie ir murgi,vai arī es tagad dzīvoju ārkārtīgi ugunsnedrošā viesistabā?

----------


## Jurkins

Vienīgais, kas nāk prātā - vadi sakarst tik ļoti, ka alva sāk pilēt...

----------


## heinrx

nu līdz tam domājams ka izolācija jau sen kā būtu sakususi,vismaz man tā liekas,un tas būvdarbu vadītājs vismaz divas reizes uzsvēra ka lodētie savienojumi ir nu ĀĀĀrkārtīgi bīstami un ugunsnedroši ,un tās lodētās instalācijas dēļ elektroietaises aiziet pie dieviem.Vai tad jau tik traki ir?nespēju iedomāties kādēļ?līdz šim biju domājis ka tas ir viens no drošākajiem savienojumu veidiem

----------


## tornislv

Vispār jau elektrotehnikā košers skaitās spēcīgs mehāniskais savienojums caur saspiešanu, tas laikam no ļumīnija vadu laikiem, vara vadus, pieļauju, iespējams arī lodēt, bet nu sadalēs kaut kā lodējumus neesmu redzējis, īpaši tajās, kas man trāpījušās.

----------


## Jurkins

Protams, ka spiest drīkst tikai ar speciālu eirosertificētu instumentu par Ls889,99 nopērkamu speciālajā veikalā.

----------


## JDat

> Protams, ka spiest drīkst tikai ar speciālu eirosertificētu instumentu par Ls889,99 nopērkamu speciālajā veikalā.


 Nav tik traki ar to instrumentu.

Man kolēģis teica, lodējumam lielāka pretestība, ja salīdzina ar labu "skrutku".
Lodējums sasilst jo lielāka pretestība...

Kaut kā tml.

----------


## abergs

... un atšķiras jau elektroniķa lodēšana no elektriķa Fedjas ar 300w pletīzeri bez kolofonija apsūbējušo 
vadu lodējuma. ::

----------


## kaspich

es domaaju, ka fiska ir sekojoshajaa: ja izmanto saviishanu/saspieshanu, izmantojot razhotaja testetu [izstraades laikaa], sertificeetu apriikojumu/stekerus, vismaz ir kaut kaada kaartiiba/prognozeejamiiba.
savukaart, ja kaads lodee, tur ir 117 veidi ar ko/kaa salodeet. piedevaam, vasja lodeejot nokausees vada izolaaciju 1m garumaa, nenoizolees visu. tb, rezultaats ir neprognozeejams.. taapec vienkaarshak ir formaali ieteikt paredzeetos/garanteetus risinaajumus.

----------


## Isegrim

Ja darbus veicis elektriķis Fedja, sēdēšana 'uz pulvera mucas' garantēta; agri vai vēlu, bet kaut kas švirkstēs! Pirms gadiem 18, kad pirmoreiz pastrādāju angliešu firmā, biju patīkami pārsteigts par viņu manierē izpildītām instalācijām - nozarkārbu nav kā sugas, nekādu savienojumu. Rozetēm - _ring circuit_ - pie katra automāta sadalē 2 sarkanie vadi; viens uz pirmo rozeti, otrs uz pedējo. Tas pats ar melnajiem uz zaļdzeltenajiem pie attiecīgajām šīnām. Staros izpildīts tikai apgaismojums. Pie katra termināļa ne vairāk par 2 vadiem - pienākošais un aizejošais, kas cilpo tālāk uz nākošo rozeti/patērētāju. Savērpti ar plaķenēm un kārtīgi piežmiegti ar skrūvi. Stiķētu vadu nekur nav, visi tikai no-līdz. Droši un bez lodēšanas. Uzmauceņus (lugs) spēka kabeļiem gan presēja (lielos, virs 50 sqmm, ar piectonnīgu hidraulisko presi).

----------


## Jurkins

Lai gan, ja tā padomā, kāpēc lodēt? Kāpēc staipīties ar karstu lodāmuru, kolofoniju vai kaut kādām ķīmijām, alvām u.t.t., ja nozaru kārbās (vēl neesmu par angli kļuvis  :: ) var skaisti satīt ar tām smukajām uzmaviņām, bet skapjos skaisti pieskrūvēt. Krievu laikos bija tikai plaķenes un drēbes izolene, a kas ta tagad par problēmām.

----------


## heinrx

Man personīgi paziņām lauku mājās pēc apmēram desmit gadu eksplautācijas tie skrūvējamie savienojumi divās vietās zaudēja kontaktu un sāka dzirksteļot,nu tad lai būtu drošs es sev vienai istabai viņus savienoju skrutkā,tad ar parasto lodalvu un mazo gāzes deglīti salodēju,un drošs paliek nedrošs vēl uzliku savilcējus,tagad domāju a mok nevajadzēja tā darīt,jo vadi tagad jau sen zem apmetuma un sadales kārbu kā tādu nav. ::

----------


## acdcpcb

autombīļos arī nedroša elektronika stiprs aķis ka ir vadu sistēma un viens vads sāks degt un degs ilgi kamēr netiks atvienota klemma. Būs pilns salons ar indīgiem dūmiem. Ja nu brauc ar ātrumu 90km/h tad sekas būs. Tagad jau daudz elektronikas vadības bloku tajos mūsdienu auto. Un daudz vadu. 
Vēlotos pajuatāt par startera remontu. Jo starterim ir dzelzs korpuss un notiek rūsēšana. Un pazūd masa un nedrabojas starteris esmu redzējis ka tā notiek nav labas masas un negriež. Var pavīlēt un būs masas kontakts. Bet ir tāda grafīta smēre?? lai uzlabotu kontaktu.

----------


## Didzis

Visos darbos ir kautkāds kompromiss. Elektriķim Vasjam maksā par točkām un viņam dziļi po**, kas tālāk notiks. Kārtīgam meistaram nav problēmu ne garu skrutku uztaisīt, ne tai virsū uzskrūvēt kļemņiku vai savienojumu salodēt, bet ne jau ar sālsskābi. Savukart sertificets elektrikis sapraudīs vadu galus sertificetā savinotājklemē un tas būs kompromiss. Skaidrs, ka satīts un salodets savienojums ir labāks, bet tā naudu nenopelnīsi un to var atļauties tikai sava mājā. Savukārt elektriķis Vasja taisa haltūru. Tad nu, kā Kaspish teica, ir kautkāda kārtība un skaidri zināma garantija- ja teikts papīros, ka tāds saspraužams savienojums tur 10A, tad tik ar tur. Vasjas ļepējums izturēs varbūt 5A, bet meistara darbs nenodegs nekad, jo savienojuma laukums milzīgs un drīzak vadi sāks degt. Būtībā jau viss ir vienkārši, kartīgs meistars uztaisīs visu kā vajag ar 200% garantiju, bet meistars tak nekad nestrādās par elektriki diendienā. Savukart elektriķu Vasju, kurš nekad nespēs vadu taisni pie sienas piestiprināt, pilna pasaule un tapēc ir izdomāti saspraužamie vadu savienojumi, uzskrūvējamie gali, iekaramie griesti un kabeļkanāli, lai darbus var veikt bez īpašas kvalifikācijas- ātri.
.

----------


## acdcpcb

HYNIX - huijniks  ::  ir tādu izlasīju uz mikroshēmas. Tā ir 16 bitu SDRAM mikrene. Ražota Korejā.

----------


## Jurkins

> HYNIX - huijniks  ir tādu izlasīju uz mikroshēmas. Tā ir 16 bitu SDRAM mikrene. Ražota Korejā.


 Es arī gribu to zāli...

----------


## acdcpcb

> Es arī gribu to zāli...


  Iedzer Labāk akumulātora elektrolītu  ::

----------

